# Automatically fix bad family group shots



## swoop_ds (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone knows of a program that can take five photos of a group and combine them so that everyone has their eyes open, smiling, etc. and do it automatically, or atleast close.

I can do this in photoshop but it's a pain in the butt.  I saw some commerical for microsoft or windows 7 or some such where a woman did this but I didn't catch much details about it.

Anyone know anything?

Thanks,
-Dave


----------



## timbearden (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that commercial the other day.  If I see it, I'll put it up.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 23, 2010)

Why not get that new nikon that goes out on its own and takes shots for you too while your at it, or, just take a little notice of whats happening when your looking through the viewfinder then you won't have as much editing to do. H


----------



## djacobox372 (Oct 23, 2010)

No, the kind of artificial intelligence needed to pull this off "automatically" is many years off. 

Don't believe what you see in commercials.  Computers are good at repetitive simple tasks, not things like this.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Oct 25, 2010)

Take a bunch of photos in burst and make sure they're paying attention. Perfect formula for not wasting your time later. Otherwise, there's no "easy" about it.


----------



## TiCoyote (Oct 29, 2010)

ironsidephoto said:


> Take a bunch of photos in burst and make sure they're paying attention. Perfect formula for not wasting your time later. Otherwise, there's no "easy" about it.



Jingle your keys.  That gets my attention.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a software that removes my uncle Josh (he's the family idiot) automatically from any photo going through my computer. Would you like a copy?


----------



## FattyMcJ (Oct 29, 2010)

c.cloudwalker said:


> I have a software that removes my uncle Josh (he's the family idiot) automatically from any photo going through my computer. Would you like a copy?



:lmao:


----------



## jake337 (Oct 30, 2010)

Flash Harry said:


> Why not get that new nikon that goes out on its own and takes shots for you too while your at it, or, just take a little notice of whats happening when your looking through the viewfinder then you won't have as much editing to do. H


 
ouch!  This would be nice for candid family party/bbq/gatherings where your attention is on the fun your having and you just want some fun pictures to post on social networks or something.

If its for something paid then you should have time to take the shot right the first time.


----------



## swoop_ds (Nov 5, 2010)

Well when you have thirty people and one of them is a turd (for lack of a better word) it can be annoying.  But definitely getting a good picture out of camera is the goal.  In any event, I found the link:

www.windows.com/cloud

what do you guys think of this software gimick?

-Dave


----------

